# How much is too much phosphorus?



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

So I'm dealing with a pretty aggressive bunch of Green Sport Algae. I have been generally following the seachem dosing chart, and while it has worked in the past, I'm starting to wonder if the combination of pressurized Co2 and and T5 HO lighting has over taken the dosing regime. I have started to increase the phosphorous and am starting to see some decrease, however, how high can i go with it? How much is too much? Should i be looking for another deficiency? 

The obvious answer to this is to switch into EI. I'm planning on that shortly (along with and auto-doser), however, for the time being, any suggestions would be great. 

The tank is a 25 gallon with 2x25w T5 HO, 2bps (regent in the green), and an Eheim 2213.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

That's a lot of light and still not be using EI dosing.

EI dosing usually pushes the phosphorus levels to as high as 4-5 ppm, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Anthony, i figured you might have an answer for this one. I was going to try an run out my Seachem ferts before i switched over, but i think i may just try to find some info on EI with Seachem and make the switch now. I'll likely burn through it faster.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If you try to achieve EI dosing levels of the various nutrients with Seachem fertilizers, you will soon realize you need volumes in the tens or hundreds of millilitres.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I just did the math and it was near shocking. I'll be done with Seachem by the end of the week!


----------

